# DMS Kakashi vs Minato



## Sumu (Aug 5, 2015)

Distance- 25 meters
Location- Madara vs Gokage
Mindset- IC
Knowledge- Minato knows about Kamui
Restrictions- Kamui and Kamui Shurikens can only be used for defensive purposes and Kamui phasing can only be used offensively 

Scenario 1- Minato has 50% Kurama
Scenario 2- Minato has 100% Kurama 
Scenario 3- Minato has 100% Kurama and war arc Naruto level of SM mastery.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 5, 2015)

No knowledge means Kakashi takes this, Minato won't enter KCM/BM until Kakashi forces him to, which will be too late considering Kakashi's speed (Kaguya blitzing) that results in Minato being grab warped (Rikudo Double Kamui > 14 year old Obito's Non-Rikudo Single Grab Kamui) or killed with Black Raikiri, which unlike Kaguya- completely splits Minato in half.

Give them both knowledge and Minato is simply kamui sniped at start battle instead.

Restrict offensive Kamui snipe and PS kamui shuriken simply appear out of a warp hole behind him, kamuing him anyway.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 5, 2015)

DMS did work to Kaguya.

How is this even a remotely close fight?


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 5, 2015)

Is this a serious thread? DMS Kakashi is several times more powerful than Minato even in Yondaime's best version, as any god tier is, and Kakashi is one of the most impressive with his performance and feats against the strongest character in the manga.

With Rikudo chakra enhanced speed + Kamui phasing + Raikiri combo'd in the Kamui Raikiri, Kakashi blitzed Kaguya, slashing her arm before she could even react (not that even if she was able to try to counter him it would have changed anything, because of Kamui phasing). He can use Kamui to teleport himself at maximized speed, having both eyes' power, basically a seal less Hiraishin to set up unpredictable attacks with Kamui Raikiri, Kamui space-time barrier or creating PS and launching Kamui Shuriken (either one creating a giant Kamui warp the size of a PS) or Rikudo enhanced PS slashes. He can use Kamui intangibility to dodge every attack and there's the Kamui GG, his space-time barrier is unstoppable and uncounterable, he has a chakra source to spam it and to make giant dimensional holes and it's execution is faster than BSM Rikudo Senjutsu Naruto's movement speed and even than Kaguya's S/T portal that blitzed Rinnegan Sasuke and heavily pressured Rikudo Senjutsu Naruto, and was still warped away by Kakashi before it even managed to completely open. 

Kakashi blitzes Minato with Kamui Raikiri, warps away him in an instant, spams Kamui Shuriken, attacks with Perfect Susanoo, teleports behind himself and goes with Kamui Raikiri or Kamui GG while Minato cannot do anything... he is simply on another level, Minato is totally outclassed, outperformed, destroyed.


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 5, 2015)

DMS Kakashi slaughters him with no difficulty at all. Complete total domination.


----------



## Sumu (Aug 5, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Is this a serious thread? DMS Kakashi is several times more powerful than Minato even in Yondaime's best version, as any god tier is, and Kakashi is one of the most impressive with his performance and feats against the strongest character in the manga.
> 
> With Rikudo chakra enhanced speed + Kamui phasing + Raikiri combo'd in the Kamui Raikiri, Kakashi blitzed Kaguya, slashing her arm before she could even react (not that even if she was able to try to counter him it would have changed anything, because of Kamui phasing). He can use Kamui to teleport himself at maximized speed, having both eyes' power, basically a seal less Hiraishin to set up unpredictable attacks with Kamui Raikiri, Kamui space-time barrier or creating PS and launching Kamui Shuriken (either one creating a giant Kamui warp the size of a PS) or Rikudo enhanced PS slashes. He can use Kamui intangibility to dodge every attack and there's the Kamui GG, his space-time barrier is unstoppable and uncounterable, he has a chakra source to spam it and to make giant dimensional holes and it's execution is faster than BSM Rikudo Senjutsu Naruto's movement speed and even than Kaguya's S/T portal that blitzed Rinnegan Sasuke and heavily pressured Rikudo Senjutsu Naruto, and was still warped away by Kakashi before it even managed to completely open.
> 
> Kakashi blitzes Minato with Kamui Raikiri, warps away him in an instant, spams Kamui Shuriken, attacks with Perfect Susanoo, teleports behind himself and goes with Kamui Raikiri or Kamui GG while Minato cannot do anything... he is simply on another level, Minato is totally outclassed, outperformed, destroyed.


Thanks for the input, I was just curious because I know someone who's a huge Minato dickrider.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 5, 2015)

Kakashi expunges him completely. Their is a huge difference between their abilities.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 5, 2015)

In before Hussain


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2015)

I still wonder if DMS Kakashi could teleport a super bijuudama.

Kakashi with some Kurama chakra could teleport Hachibi...

If he can then Minato might be powerless.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 5, 2015)

Rape. Their is a tier difference and then some between these fighters and kakashi just has the superior space time techniques and power.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 5, 2015)

Does Kakashi have a time limit here or no?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 5, 2015)

None of these buffs and/or stipulations make up the difference for Kakashi's reaction time, he basically reacted to a Bone Spear Attack.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 5, 2015)

S1: Kakashi wins
S2: Kakashi just wins
S3: Close, not sure


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah. Not even remotely close in any scenario. Kakashi has so many ways of killing AND avoiding Minato it isn't even funny.


----------



## Sumu (Aug 5, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Does Kakashi have a time limit here or no?


No? He didn't have one in the manga did he ?


----------



## Bonly (Aug 5, 2015)

Monkey D Leopard said:


> No? He didn't have one in the manga did he ?



Yes he did, we just don't know how long it was. 

Welp with no time limit Kakashi has this in the bag then, all he has to do is wait for Minato's Kurama avatar time limit to run out then it's gonna be a GG


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 5, 2015)

Monkey D Leopard said:


> No? He didn't have one in the manga did he ?



Certain translations got obito talking as if he had to return to the afterlife against his own will.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 5, 2015)

15 Minutes is probably how long Obito officially stayed with Kakashi. Maybe a bit less, maybe a bit more. Obito certainly didn't appear as if he needed to leave ASAP. He seemed to be on Hagoromo's time if anything. It's likely he could have stayed for hours if the fight with Kaguya dragged on that long. Regardless, even if we're being stingy and only give Kakashi 10 minutes, it's more than enough time to beat Minato here. If he is officially on a time limit, he's smart enough to act as quickly as possible. And with everything he has at his disposal... that means one dead Minato coming right up.


----------



## Abody (Aug 6, 2015)

DMS Kakashi


----------

